

Heroku (YC Startup) Launches API and External Git Access - chaostheory
http://blog.heroku.com/archives/2008/3/3/api_and_external_git_access/

======
ropiku
It was available a few days ago, it just wasn't announced on their blog. It's
awsome that they use git, it's slowly starting to replace SVN.

------
mechanical_fish
Wow, this announcement reads like a word-for-word rendition of a feature
suggestion I made two weeks ago! It's almost as if the Heroku developers are
reading this site and implementing user requests at lightning speed!

Many, many thanks. I've got to try out the emacs and git stuff.

------
amichail
Can you expand Heroku to support Scala/Java development?

------
jharper
That's pretty fucking slick guys

------
mhartl
That's awesome.

